# e39 540i Cold air intakes



## e39540i6 (Oct 9, 2003)

Hey Druppy, that looks nice. :clap: 
That is exactly what I want. But I don't know if they make one for my 540. I guess I'll call and ask.


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

Highly unlikely to ingest any water...
Check it out...


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Greco said:


> Nice. Bet you love the sound during load!! Any butt-dyno increase?
> 
> Personally I like this...


Me too love GROWLLLLL and PERformance. :thumbup:


----------



## BFP Inc. (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm glad you like your new intake Suman, and thanks to DaveZ for doing the install!!! The pictures look great.

At present we don't have a Carbon Fiber intake for the 540i, however (as Druppy posted) we do have one for the 528i/530i that sits completely inside of the bumper - separating the filter from hot engine bay heat.


----------



## e39540i6 (Oct 9, 2003)

When will a carbon fiber CAI for the 540 be available and how much?


----------



## Misha 83!!! (Dec 31, 2020)

Greco said:


> Nice. Bet you love the sound during load!! Any butt-dyno increase?
> 
> Personally I like this...


Hello, sorry my english is Not good please tel me how can i buy it???thanks


----------



## Misha 83!!! (Dec 31, 2020)

Misha 83!!! said:


> Hello, sorry my english is Not good please tel me how can i buy it???thanks


I need the carbon airbox


----------

